# spotted - 1 gallon DEF for sale at a local gas station



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

I filled up today at a local Shell that is not immediately next to an interstate highway. It is on a road that is heavily used by local delivery trucks. Went inside and discovered for sale one US gallon bottles of DEF at $11.49. That's a first. Also for sale was powerservice diesel kleen + cetane boost for $6.19.

FWIW, I paid $2.799 per gallon of diesel. The pump flowed at a very fast rate. Auto shutoff worked.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

autoJeff said:


> I filled up today at a local Shell that is not immediately next to an interstate highway. It is on a road that is heavily used by local delivery trucks. Went inside and discovered for sale one US gallon bottles of DEF at $11.49. That's a first. Also for sale was powerservice diesel kleen + cetane boost for $6.19.
> 
> FWIW, I paid $2.799 per gallon of diesel. The pump flowed at a very fast rate. Auto shutoff worked.


Thanks Jeff, perhaps we can continue this thread with postings of where you can find DEF besides at your local BMW dealer, as a courtesy for those that are not getting proper service?:thumbup:

I'll start looking at local auto stores, etc, see what I find and post location and price.

Now you just have to get it in the tank!


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.discoverdef.com/ Not as reliable as claimed. But can give you a ball park idea of what you are up against. The best thing I found through this sites proposed vendors after calling numerous ones in my normal travel direction was actual prices for 2.5 gallon packaged DEF containers. And of course the listing of centers where pump DEF is sold...which is much cheaper than packaged DEF. I failed to ask if any of the vendors had 1 gallon packaged DEF containers.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

FYI:

http://factsaboutscr.com/def/default.aspx


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Pilot Service Centers should have it.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Pilot Service Centers should have it.


This link will show which of their locations has bulk DEF. Not sure that is the way to go or not. I'd prefer to put in perhaps a 1 gal or 1/2 gal presentation at a time. I'm seeing companies online offering bulk DEF dispensors like a small gas pump. Don't see why you can't just pull in and top off with DEF if you need to.

http://www.pilottravelcenters.com/L...lk+DEF&Amenity=Bulk+Diesel+Exhaust+Fluid+(DEF)

O'rielly Parts is also showing 1 gal, 2 gal, 55gal and bulk DEF for sale, but not by internet. I could not determine which stores might have it.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Flyingman said:


> O'rielly Parts is also showing 1 gal, 2 gal, 55gal and bulk DEF for sale, but not by internet. I could not determine which stores might have it.


When I use the O'Reilly website, it allows me to enter a zip code, choose a store, and then it shows availability for the choosen store:

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/search.oap?keyword=deisel+exhaust+fluid


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Penguin said:


> When I use the O'Reilly website, it allows me to enter a zip code, choose a store, and then it shows availability for the choosen store:
> 
> http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/search.oap?keyword=deisel+exhaust+fluid


Great, I also found it at NAPA. Have to call the store for availability, or can order for pick up or even delivery.

They are offering Blue DEF in 2.5 gals for $11.99. How does that compare with what BMW is charging for this stuff?

Sounds like there are a lot of options out there if you aren't making the oil change intervals advertised.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, O'Reilly has it in 1 gal and 2.5 gal, $4.99 and $11.99 respectively.

Who's paying $300-$400 for this stuff?


----------



## Display_Name (Apr 14, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Who's paying $300-$400 for this stuff?


Consumers Union, for one.

It was charged $316.99 to have its local M-B dealer fill a GL350's DEF tank.



> The total bill just for adding AdBlue? A stunning $316.99. We were down to 18% full on the additive at 16,566 miles. It took 7.5 gallons to fill the tank, costing an eye-opening $241.50 for the fluid alone. The labor to add the fluid plus tax accounted for the rest. None of this was covered by the warranty.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Display_Name (Apr 14, 2010)

Ebay - http://shop.ebay.com/kruse3511203/m.html?


----------

